# [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?



## xTc (26. September 2011)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

*[Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Alpenföhn* die mir ein Muster des Himalaya für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *Caseking*, *MSI*, *Exceleram* und *Be Quiet!* für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung weiterer Komponenten für das Testsystem bedanken.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Bereits auf der diesjährigen Cebit konnten interessierte Besucher einen ersten Blick auf den neuen Alpenföhn Himalaya werfen. Mit dem Himalaya präsentiert Alpenföhn einen schmalen Tower-Kühler der auf 140mm Lüfter ausgelegt ist und durch seine Flexibilität überzeugen soll. Durch das asymmetrische Lamellen-Design und die äußert geringe Tiefe von 55mm ermöglicht der Alpenföhn Himalaya die Speicher-Vollbestückung auch mit hohen Heatspreadern. Kombiniert mit einem 140mm Wing Boost Lüfter soll der Alpenföhn Himalaya nicht nur besonders leistungsstark sondern auch angenehm leise sein. Ob der neue Alpenföhn Himalaya ein echter Gipfelstürmer ist, wird der folgende Test klären.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Alpenföhn liefert den Himalaya in einer schlichten weißen Verpackung aus. Die Verpackung wird lediglich durch einige Abbildungen und Highlights des Kühlers verziert. So beispielsweise auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung.
Weiterhin umwirbt Alpenföhn den Himalaya mit seiner großen Flexibilität. Durch das flexible Montage-Kit ist der Himalaya  nahezu allen aktuellen Plattformen kompatibel.  Neben den aktuellen Intel-Plattformen lässt sich der Himalaya auch auf älteren Sockel 775 Systemen montieren. Gleiches gilt für AMD. Der Himalaya ist sowohl zu älteren Sockel 754/939 Systemen als auch  zu aktuellen AM2/3(+) und FM1 Systemen kompatibel. Auf den weiteren Seiten der Verpackung geht Alpenföhn auch auf die Abmessungen (HxBxT: 164x140x55 mm) des Kühlers sowie die Eigenschaften des Wing Boost Lüfters ein. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite geht Alpenföhn auf die speziellen Merkmale des Himalaya ein, die leider nur auf Englisch abgedruckt sind. Durch das asymmetrische Lamellen-Design ist der Himalaya speziell auf eine möglichst hohe Flexibilität ausgelegt. So ist es mit dem Alpenföhn Himalaya möglich alle vier Speicherbänke des Mainboards zu belegen, auch wenn die Speicherriegel über hohe Heatspreader verfügen. Alpenföhn selbst umwirbt den Himalaya als den perfektesten und ausgeklügelsten Slim-Tower-Kühler. 
Wie üblich fällt der Lieferumfang bei Alpenföhn sehr üppig aus. Die Montage-Anleitung enthält neben Information zur Montage auf den einzelnen Plattformen auch eine Auflistung aller Bestandteile des Lieferumfangs. Neben dem eigentlichen Montage-Material für aktuelle sowohl auch ältere AMD- und Intel-Systeme  enthält der Lieferumfang einen 140mm Wing Boost Lüfter. Die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Backplate kann aufgrund der verschiedenen Bohrungen bei allen Plattformen verwendet werden. Weiterhin sind jeweils zwei Sätze (a Satz je 2 Stück) Lüfter-Klammern für 120mm und 140mm enthalten. So ist es ohne Probleme möglich, den Himalaya mit einem zweiten Lüfter zu bestücken. Aktuell ist der Lüfter des Alpenföhn Himalaya nicht einzeln erhältlich, doch dies soll ich sich in naher Zukunft ändern. Abgerundet wird der umfangreiche Lieferumfang durch eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste sowie einem 12-Volt- und zwei 7-Volt-Adapter.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Sowohl optisch als auch bei der eigentlichen Form geht Alpenföhn mit dem Himalaya ganz neue Wege. Anders als bei bisherigen Kühlern verzichtet Alpenföhn beim Himalaya auf beispielsweise schwarz gefärbte Lamellen, sondern vernickelt diese. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt der Alpenföhn Himalaya sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Besonders auffällig ist die Form der einzelnen Lamellen. Obwohl jede Lamelle aus einem Stück gefertigt ist, macht es den Eindruck als wäre sie aus mehreren Einzelteilen zusammengesetzt. Die Spalten zwischen den einzelnen Teilen sollen es ermöglichen, dass die Abwärme effektiver an die Umgebung abgegeben wird. Wie sich dieses Gimmick in der Praxis schlägt, werden die Temperatur-Messungen zeigen. Gleiches gilt für Aussparung in der Mitte, die eine Art Tunnel für die Abwärme ist. Die Enden der Heatpipes wurden sauber verarbeitet und ragen leicht durch die oberste Lamelle hindurch. Auch das seitliche Profil der Lamellen ist eher ungewöhnlich gehalten. So liegen immer fünf Lamellen übereinander, die entweder nach innen oder außen gewölbt sind. Durch den kontinuierlichen Wechsel entsteht ein auffälliges Muster, was bis dato an noch keinem CPU-Kühler zu finden war. Dennoch steht bei diesem Muster die Funktionalität im Vordergrund. Durch die Unterschiedliche Anordnung der Lamellen soll der Luftstrom durch den Kühler optimiert werden, um eine effektivere Wärmeabnahme zu erreichen.
Damit der Alpenföhn Himalaya auch mit hitzigen Prozessoren zurechtkommt, wurden ihm insgesamt sechs Heatpipes spendiert. Jede Heatpipe misst einen Durchmesser von 6mm und verläuft in U-Form von der einen Seite des Kühlkörpers durch die Bodenplatte in die andere Seite des Kühlkörpers. Aufgrund der geringen Breite von 55mm ist es natürlich schwer, sechs Heatpipes in einem Kühlkörper unterzubringen. Doch Alpenföhn hat  die Aufgabe sehr gut gelöst. Die in der Bodenplatte am Rand angeordneten Heatpipes verlaufen an den äußeren Stellen des Kühlkörpers. Die mittig angeordneten Heatpipes verlaufen direkt über der Bodenplatte im Kühlkörper. So wird sichergestellt, dass Abwärme möglichst an eine große Oberfläche abgegeben wird. Die Bodenplatte ist aus Kupfer gefertigt, wurde aber wie auch alle anderen Bestandteile des Kühlers für die schickere Optik vernickelt. Anders als bei früheren Alpenföhn-Kühlern haben die Heatpipes beim Himalaya keinen direkten Kontakt zur Oberfläche des Prozessors. Auch auf den zweiten Blick kann die Verarbeitung des Himalayas absolut überzeugen. Scharfe Kanten, Macken an den Lamellen oder unsauber verlötete Kontaktpunkte sucht man vergeblich. Hier haben die Ingenieure von Alpenföhn wirklich vorzüglich gearbeitet.
Durch das asymmetrische Lamellen-Design  ist der Überhang der Lamellen auf der einen Seite größer als auf der anderen. Bei der Montage sollte unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass der geringere Überhang auf der Seite der Speicherbänke ist. So ermöglicht es der Himalaya von Alpenföhn trotz des Lüfters alle Speicherbänke zu bestücken. Auch wenn dies auf den ersten Blick kein großes Kunstwerk ist, mit dem Himalaya lassen sich alle Speicherslots beispielsweise mit Corsair Vengeance Speichermodulen bestücken. Andere CPU-Kühler stoßen hier bereits schnell an ihre Grenzen. Eine weitere Neuheit ist der überarbeitete Wing Boost Lüfter, der ideal zur Optik des Kühlkörpers passt. Durch den blauen Rotor und den weißen Rand sticht dieser besonders hervor und ist ein echter Blickfang. Allerdings sei an dieser Stelle auch gesagt, dass die Optik des Lüfters nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen muss. Wer den Himalaya mit einem zweiten Lüfter bestücken möchte, muss sich noch etwas gedulden. Aktuell ist er Lüfter des Alpenföhn Himalayas nicht einzeln erhältlich. Weitere Eindrücke können den folgenden Bildern entnommen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Alpenföhn Himalaya angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Alpenföhns  „Himalaya“ bringt mit einem 140mm Lüfter ein Gewicht von 1.002 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gesamtgewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte und den Heatpipes sowie den einzelnen Lamellen zusammen. Die Lamellen sind allerdings nicht aus Kupfer sondern aus Aluminium. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes  mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Himalaya ist dank der flexiblen Montage zu vielen aktuellen Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Alpenföhn weitet seine Produktpalette mit rasantem Tempo aus und veröffentlicht nach Brocken, Nordwand und Matterhorn nun einen neuen High-End-CPU-Kühler. Das neue Modell aus dem Hause EKL (der Mutterkonzern von Alpenföhn) kommt nicht wie ein Erdbeben daher, sondern auf leisen Sohlen. Dieses zarte Wesen aus Kupfer und Aluminium könnte gleichsam aus dem Geheimnis umwobenen Reich des Himalaya geschwebt kommen - und das macht es. Wer einen gewissen ästhetischen Anspruch an seinen CPU-Luftkühler stellt, liegt hier absolut richtig.

Dass der Himalaya ungewöhnlich schmal ist, dürfte dem aufmerksamen Betrachter nicht entgangen sein. Diese Bauweise ist der Kühlung des Arbeitsspeichers geschuldet. Ganz beiläufig – quasi als Bonus – können die Speichermodule auf dem Mainboard mit gekühlt werden. Dabei ist es unwichtig, wie hoch die eventuellen Heatspreader des Arbeitsspeichers sind.

Mit 680 Gramm ist der Kühlkörper ausgesprochen leicht. Wer nun denkt, dass nur Viel auch viel hilft, liegt in diesem Fall jedoch nicht richtig. Es kommt vor allem auf einen intelligenten Materialeinsatz an. Und hiervon verstehen die Alpenföhn-Ingenieure zweifelsohne eine Menge. Sechs Heatpipes sind in einen Kupfersockel eingelassen, der zum besseren Schutz vernickelt wurde.

Die Doppel-Heatpipes münden in vier Reihen in den Kühlkörper, was einerseits die Einspeisungspunkte breitflächiger anordnet und außerdem den Luftstrom gezielter führt. Die asymmetrische Schichtung der Aluminium-Lamellen ist die zentrale Neuerung des Himalayas. Außerdem sind alle Kontaktstellen, ob zwischen Kühllamellen, Heatpipes sowie der Grundplatte, miteinander über dicke Löstellen verbunden, um eine optimale Wärmeübertragung zwischen den Komponenten des Kühlers zu ermöglichen.

Sie sind Ergebnis zweier widersprüchlicher Anforderungen: Viele und damit dichte Lamellen bieten eine große Wärmeabgabefläche und damit eine gute Kühlleistung, würden im Normalfall jedoch den Luftstrom stark behindern und damit hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen erfordern, was wiederum die Lautstärke inakzeptabel erhöhen würde. Um die Leistung zu erhöhen, ohne hohe Drehzahlen zu benötigen, sind die Lamellen asynchron angeordnet. Dies wiederum beschert dem Himalaya eine optimale Wärmeabfuhr bei geringer Lüfterdrehzahl.

Neben all der Funktionalität wirkt diese aufwändige Schichtung zudem überaus edel. Nochmals betont wird der Style durch die komplette Nickelschicht, welche über den gesamten Kühlkörper gezogen wurde.

Alpenföhn beließ es jedoch nicht bei diesen Innovationen, sondern spendierte dem Himalaya zugleich einen innovativen Lüfter. Der sogenannte Wing Boost vereint mehrere Ansätze für hohen Luftdurchsatz bei gleichzeitig geringer Geräuschentwicklung. Zunächst besitzt er eine moderne Flügelgeometrie, um bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft zu befördern und gleichzeitig die dabei erzeugte Lautstärke zu reduzieren. In den Rahmen eingespritzte Entkopplungselemente, WB Technologie und HD Lager sorgen für Laufruhe.

Darüber hinaus sorgt ein Hydrauliklager für einen leichten, leisen und langlebigen Lauf.

Da es sich zudem um ein PWM-Lüfter handelt, kann der Wing Boost flexibel gesteuert werden, wobei ein Drehzahlbereich zwischen 300 und 1.100 U/Min zur Verfügung steht. Bei Minimaldrehzahl erzeugt der Lüfter praktisch unhörbare 10 dB(A). Doch selbst bei Maximalumdrehung bleibt der Lüfter unter 20 dB(A), transportiert dann jedoch über 104 m³/h.

Zum Lieferumfang gehören drei Kabeladapter bei, welche zugleich die Spannung auf sieben beziehungsweise fünf Volt verringern. Damit kann der Lüfter auch direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen werden, belegt damit keinen der begehrten PWM-Anschlüsse des Mainboards und arbeitet dennoch mit reduzierter Drehzahl und daher sehr leise.

Bei Bedarf kann zudem ein weiterer Lüfter (140 mm) bzw. ein oder zwei 120-mm-Lüfter am Himalaya befestigt werden. Die hierzu benötigten Klammern gehören zum Lieferumfang. Dank modernem Montagesystem werden alle aktuellen Sockel von AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1) und Intel (775, 1155, 1156, 1366) unterstützt, wobei der Kühler in jedem Fall sicher mit Backplate (liegen bei) verschraubt wird.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von MSI freundlicherweise ein P67A-C45 (Sockel 1155) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 1156 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Bevor der Alpenföhn Himalaya auf dem aktuellen Sockel 1155 Testsystem montiert werden kann, muss zuerst der Abstandshalter für Sockel 775 Systeme entfernt werden (siehe Bild 1). Im nächsten Schritt kann die Backplate mit den Montageschrauben versehen werden. In welche Löcher die Schrauben gesteckt werden ist vom verwendeten Sockel abhängig. In diesem Fall werden die Schrauben in das Mittlere der drei Löcher gesteckt. Damit die Schrauben bei der Anbringung der Backplate nicht wegrutschen, werden sie durch eine Gummikappe fixiert (siehe Bild 2). Diese lässt sich einfach über die Backplate stülpen. Nachdem die Backplate auf der Rückseite des Mainboards angebracht ist, können auf der Vorderseite die Abstandshalter für das Montage-Kit aufgesteckt werden (Schritt 4). Im nächsten Schritt werden dann die Verstrebungen angebracht. Diese werden abhängig von der gewünschten Ausrichtung des Kühlers angebracht. In diesem Fall (Bild 5) wird der Kühler parallel zu den Speicherbänken montiert. Abschließend wird der Lüfter mittels zwei Halteklammern angebracht  und  dann angeschlossen. Die Montage des Alpenföhn Himalayas ist somit abgeschlossen und das Mainboard kann wieder ins Gehäuse eingebaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die AMD-Montage folgt, sobald wieder ein entsprechendes Setup vorhanden ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-GD65 (B) zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 U/min @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.000 U/min @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter sortiert sich Alpenföhns Himalaya im Mittelfeld ein. Dem Thermalright Archon muss sich der Himalaya knapp geschlagen geben, immerhin läuft der Lüfter des Archons mit 200 U/min mehr. Mit 33,1° Grad bei 100% erreicht der Himalaya dennoch einen sehr guten Wert. Auch bei 75% kann der Himalaya mit 40,9° Grad knapp hinter dem Archon landen. Auch wenn der Himalaya nur im Mittelfeld landet, muss man die Werte mit dem vor ihm liegenden Kühler relativeren. Gegen einen Corsair Air Series A70 mit zwei ultraschnellen 120mm Lüftern oder Prolimatech Genesis mit zwei 140 mm Lüfter hat der Alpenföhn Himalaya einfach keine Chance. Der Genesis spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga und der Air Series A70 erkauft sich eine Leistung durch eine unglaublich hohe Drehzahl. In Anbetracht dessen lässt sich doch sagen, dass der Himalaya in seiner Art und Weise ein guter Kühler ist.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit 120mm Lüftern kommt der Alpenföhn Himalaya nur bedingt zurecht und kann seine Stärken nicht ausspielen. So ist es nicht verwunderlich das er mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter im Mittelfeld einsortiert. Mit 37,0° Grad (bei 100%) verliert er 1,9° Grad auf den Spitzenreiter in Form des Prolimatech Super Mega. Auch das direkte Duell gegen den Thermalright Archon verliert der Himalaya nur knapp. Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern wendet sich das Blatt zugunsten des Himalaya und er landet knapp vor dem Archon. Bei niedriger Drehzahl (50% = 500 U/min) schiebt der Himalaya knapp am Alpenföhn Matterhorn vorbei, welcher hier aufgrund seiner Bauart leichte Vorteile hat.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sein Potenzial unterstreicht der Himalaya allerdings erst mit 140mm Lüfter. Hier kann sich der Himalaya knapp den Spitzenplatz sichern. Bei 100% Drehzahl kann sich der Himalaya mit einem Vorsprung von 0,2° Grad knapp an die Spitze setzten. Bei 75% Drehzahl kann der Himalaya zwar den Prolimatech Armageddon hinter sich lassen, dem Thermalright Archon muss er sich knapp um 0,1° Grad geschlagen geben. Ähnlich fallen die Ergebnisse bei 50% Drehzahl aus.
Mit zwei 140mm Lüfter kann sich der Himalaya als bester Single-Tower-Kühler behaupten. Allerdings hat der Himalaya aufgrund der Bauart gegen Kühler wie den Prolimatech Genesis bei zwei 140mm Lüfter keine Chance. Vergleicht man den Himalaya mit Kühlern seines gleichen, so landet er bei 100% auf dem gleichen Level wie der Prolimatech Super Mega. Die direkten Konkurrenten in Form des Thermalright Archon und Prolimatech Armageddon hält der Alpenföhn Himalaya allerdings in Schach. Auch bei geringerer Drehzahl kann sich der Himalaya gegen die direkten Konkurrenten behaupten, auf den Prolimatech Genesis verliert allerdings 1,9° Grad (bei 50% Drehzahl).​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie bereits in der Vergangenheit kann Alpenföhn auch mit dem Himalaya bei der Lautstärke punkten. Auch bei voller Drehzahl (1.100 U/min) erzeugt der Lüfter des Himalayas einen Schalldruck von 26,7 dB(A) und ist somit auch bei maximaler Drehzahl nur minimal zu hören.
Wird die Drehzahl auf 75% (825 U/Min) reduziert, sinkt die Lautstärke auf nur minimal hörbare 22,9 dB(A).​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem Himalaya knüpft Alpenföhn an alte Erfolge an und kann sich zumindest im imaginären Slim-Tower-Ranking haarscharf den ersten Platz sichern. Für die absolute Leistungsspitze fehlt es dem Himalaya eindeutig an Masse und an Leistung, hier sind ihm Schwergewichte wie Prolimatech Genesis, Thermalright Silver Arrow und Noctua NH-D14 klar überlegen. In seiner Klasse kann sich der Himalaya dennoch gut behaupten. Je nach Konfiguration der einzelnen Settings liegt er entweder knapp in Front oder knapp hinter seinen direkten Konkurrenten. Als direkte Konkurrenten sind hier der Thermalright Archon und Prolimatech Armageddon aufzuzählen. Den Armageddon hat der Himalaya allerdings durchgehend im Griff, einzig der Archon kann bei geringerer Drehzahl knapp am Himalaya vorbeiziehen. Aufgrund der angenehmeren Lautstärke des Originallüfters ist hier aber der Alpenföhn Himalaya zu bevorzugen. Weitere Pluspunkte sammelt der Himalaya - wie schon genannt - bei der Lautstärke wobei er hier seinem schärfsten Konkurrent, dem Thermalright Archon, überlegen ist. Bei maximaler Drehzahl (1.100 U/min) erzeugt der Wing Boost Lüfter des Alpenföhn Himalaya einen maximalen Schalldruck von 26,7 dB(A). Bei 75% Drehzahl (825 U/min) erzeugt der Lüfter einen Schalldruck von nur 22,9 dB(A) und ist kaum wahrzunehmen.
Doch was unterscheidet den Alpenföhn Himalaya nun von anderen Slim-Tower-Kühlern wie beispielsweise dem Thermalright Archon. Im Grunde eigentlich nur zwei Kleinigkeiten, die in der Praxis aber sehr viel ausmachen. Zum einen wären da das asymmetrische Lamellen-Design und zum anderen die platzsparenden Lüfter-Klammern. Und genau diese Kombination macht den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied aus. Zwar lassen sich mit vergleichbaren Kühlern auch alle vier Speicherbänke bestücken, im Falle des Thermalright Archon kommt es aufgrund der Lüfter-Klammern bei hohen Heatspreadern zu Problemen. Hier blockieren die Lüfter-Klammern den ersten Speicherlost. Das Problem tritt mit dem Alpenföhn Himalaya nicht auf. Auch bei der Verarbeitung erlaubt sich der Himalaya keine Patzer und kann voll überzeugen. Alpenföhns Ingenieure haben mit dem Himalaya nicht nur einen optisch ansprechenden sondern absolut hochwertigen aussehenden Kühler geschaffen.
Zu guter Letzt bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Kaufpreis des Alpenföhn Himalaya zu klären. Mit 60,- Euro ist der Himalaya zwar kein wirkliches Schnäppchen, dennoch bekommt man für sein Geld wirklich was geboten.
Schlussendlich scheitert der Alpenföhn Himalaya mit 89,9% ganz knapp am Gold Award. Dennoch bekommt der Himalaya aufgrund seiner Bauform und den daraus resultierenden Vorteilen eine klare Empfehlung ausgesprochen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Alpenföhn Himalaya bei Caseking.de

Alpenföhn Himalaya Produktseite

Alpenföhn Himalaya  Kompatibilitätsliste

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Alpenföhn bei Facebook​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Schönes Review 

Bei mir schneidet der Himalaya sogar noch besser ab as der Archon. Anscheinend haben wir mit dem Himalaya die selbe Reviewidee gehabt 

Grüße


----------



## Memphys (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Schönes Review, mir sind nur 3 kleine Fehler aufgefallen:

Bei "Testsystem" ich denke es sind Black Shark-RAMs, oder?
Dann beim Punkt "120mm-Referenzlüfter" wird "zurecht" afaik zusammengeschrieben, ausserdem sollte direkt danach eher "kann" statt "keine" stehen, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Danke für die schöne Review eines sehr interessanten Kühlers. Der Himalaya könnte den Weg in mein System finden.


----------



## xTc (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



Memphys schrieb:


> Bei "Testsystem" ich denke es sind Black Shark-RAMs, oder?



Die heißen wirklich so. 




Dyn@moFan schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Review eines sehr interessanten Kühlers. Der Himalaya könnte den Weg in mein System finden.


 
Freut mich. Und für die noch mehr Leistung wollen hab ich demnächst auch noch was feines. 


Grüße


----------



## Motawa10 (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Danke für die tolle Review. Sowas würde ich natürlich sofort auf YouTube vorstellen und nen Video dazu machen ( Einbau) aber irgendwie meldet sich EKL nicht....... naja schauen wir mal.....

LG Mo

Kanal von Motawa10 - YouTube


----------



## Fandevarth (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Sehr schönes Review. Der Kühler spielt für seine schlanken Abmessungen auf einem wirklich sehr hohen Niveau mit! Kann es nur nochmal sagen wirklich klasse Review uns Spitzen Kühler!!!@XTC: Hast du vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit einen K2 von Alpenföhn zu bekommen? Ich ringe schon seit Tagen mit den beiden Kühlern und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Hab heut extra bei EKL angerufen und gefragt wann wohl der K2 auf den Markt kommt. Hier wurde mir nur gesagt, dass das noch diesen Monat sein wird. Hoffen wir mal das Beste


----------



## xTc (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> *@xTc:* Hast du vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit einen K2 von Alpenföhn zu bekommen?


 
Ah, K2 war der Name. Ich habe mich schon gefragt wie der zweite Kühler heißt, den ich bekommen habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Schickes Review, wie immer. 

Schade nur, dass sich Alpenföhn einen Trend anschließt und jetzt auch die Heatpipes offen rausgucken lässt, anstatt einen Deckel drauf zu machen. 
Der sieht dem Macho schon sehr ähnlich.

Aber 60€ sind einfach zu viel, für 40€ wäre er eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## ile (26. September 2011)

Wie immer toller Test, danke.

Ein großer Vorteil gegenüber dem Archon ist v. a. auch die niedrige Minimaldrehzahl, die beträgt beim Archon nämlich ~650 upm.


----------



## Softy (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Super Review 

Endlich was neues von Alpenföhn. Aber für die gebotene Leistung viel zu teuer, schade. Ich hatte da eine höhere Kühlleistung erwartet.


----------



## xTc (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber 60€ sind einfach zu viel, für 40€ wäre er eine Empfehlung wert.



Im Preisvergleich ist der Kühler mittlerweile für knapp 54,- Euro gelistet. Das passt schon. 



Softy schrieb:


> Super Review
> 
> 
> Endlich was neues von Alpenföhn. Aber für die gebotene Leistung viel zu teuer, schade. Ich hatte da eine höhere Kühlleistung erwartet.



Ich hab hier sogar noch was neues von Alpenföhn. 


Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



xTc schrieb:


> Im Preisvergleich ist der Kühler mittlerweile für knapp 54,- Euro gelistet. Das passt schon.



54€ sind aber immer noch zuviel, ich weiß nicht, was ist denn so besonders daran, dass du den Kaufpreis verteidigst? 



xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab hier sogar noch was neues von Alpenföhn.


 
Jop, dann her damit.


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab hier sogar noch was neues von Alpenföhn.



Hmmmm.  Lass mich nachdenken...  Ein völlig überteuerter Top-Blow-Kühler?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Gute Review, aber immernoch haufen Schreibfehler drin, allein im Fazit.


----------



## xTc (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



Softy schrieb:


> Hmmmm.  Lass mich nachdenken...  Ein völlig überteuerter Top-Blow-Kühler?


 
Nein, eine kleine Vorschau. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fandevarth (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Wenn der so gut kühlt wie er bei dir auf dem Foto aussieht, dann ist meine Entscheidung für den nächsten Kühler getroffen. Hammer Teil


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



xTc schrieb:


> Nein, eine kleine Vorschau.



Wie geil ist das denn???    Ab wann gibt es den? Wann kommt Dein Review? Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was Liebe auf den ersten Blick ist


----------



## Bambusbar (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Da sind aber ne ganze Menge Heatpipes drauf.
Her mit dem Review


----------



## Fandevarth (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

@XTC: Hast schon erste Werte vom K2 genommen? Wenn ja, ist er besser als der D14??? Fragen über Fragen und die Antwort weißt nur du^^


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Die Frage ist, ist der besser als der Thermalright Silver Arrow? Denn der ist etwas leistungsstärker als der Noctua D14


----------



## xTc (29. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> @XTC: Hast schon erste Werte vom K2 genommen? Wenn ja, ist er besser als der D14??? Fragen über Fragen und die Antwort weißt nur du^^


 
Werte werden morgen Früh ermittelt, für heute bin ich echt durch.  Der Test geht wohl am Wochenende online.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Sneak-Preview hier?  

Passen die RipjawsX drunter?


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*



Softy schrieb:


> Passen die RipjawsX drunter?



Jau, die passen drunter.

BTW: Ich habe ebend die Bilder für die AMD-Montage eingebunden, der Text dazu folgt dann morgen. 



Grüße


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Himalaya im PCGHX-Check  - Alpenföhn's neuer Gipfelstürmer?*

Tolles Review, deine Berichte/Tests gefallen mir immer sehr gut XTC!..
Ein interessantes Stück für einen Freund ?? (Q 9550 OC) , nur der Preis ist ein bissel hoch, wie ich finde...
Na, mal gucken...


----------

